# Poll: Does your dog drool like a baby when u are preparing his food?



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Zazoo is a drooler!! Everytime I try to train him using food as a reward I have to mop up the floor! I keep paper towels readily available to wipe the fur around his mouth!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Coach drools so much that I spoke to the vet about it-I know there's an operation to correct it. We keep dishtowels on our recliner and in our car to use to clean his mouth!!! He's so funny-as soon as we pick up the towels he lifts his face to be cleaned!!!!! It usually is associated with food-he's CRAZY for food.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

My other golden drooled when you were eating something he wanted. Bailey is such a chow hound that I make him sit and wait to be released before he can eat. There is usually drool on the floor where he was waiting! :yuck:


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

The only time I really notice Lucy drooling is in the car. Thats because she sits in the back seat w/ and leans forward so that her drool falls right down the back of my shirt


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Nope...cant say she does.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson doesn't when I'm filling his food. I swear only about half of the water he drinks makes it down his throat though. :doh:


----------



## kjp502 (Oct 27, 2006)

Jorji is like Carson. She doesn't drool, But is extremely sloppy about her water!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

No drooling here yet...I'll let you know when he gets older haha, he's almost 5 months...does that poll include husbands? lol


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Does she ever!!! Even if you sit down to eat something shes off to the side just drooling!! She'll sit there there with a string of drool on each side of her mouth just watching you.. when we go to tim hortons shes just a drooling before we even get to the speaker...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

DanielleH said:


> Does she ever!!! Even if you sit down to eat something shes off to the side just drooling!! She'll sit there there with a string of drool on each side of her mouth just watching you.. when we go to tim hortons shes just a drooling before we even get to the speaker...


Oh, man....Tim Hortons....yummy!! I haven't been there for about 4 years...I want it!!!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Oh, man....Tim Hortons....yummy!! I haven't been there for about 4 years...I want it!!!!


LOL, at the minium we're there twice a day.. there have been times when we've been there 8 -10 times a day.. depends on the cash flow... no wonder I can't sleep with all that caffine.. lol.. somedays I am awake right around the clock.. and taking Shy out for a walk at like 2, 3, 4 o clock in the morning.. lol..and then we usally walk to Tim Hortons...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I would love to be able to walk to "Timmy's." I only get to go there when I visit family in Winnepeg. So sad.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I make Wilson lay right by my chair during dinner (so one of my kids doesn't try and feed him their veggies), and I have to keep and extra napkin handy to wipe his face. He only drools for food.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Kali is a serious drooler. She knows she gets nothing if she begs, so if I have a sandwich she lays down on the floor next to me. Next thing you know, there's a puddle eighteen inches in diameter there! First time it happened, my elderly mother (who lives with us) thought the pup had wet the floor.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson drools waiting for any food....watching us eat, prepare his food, holding a treat in front of him....he drools a lot at times.

Cosmo drools some, but nothing like Samson.....but food is much more important to Samson....


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Bailey drools almost as much as our Great Pyranees did! When we sit down to eat, we each take 2 napkins, one for us, and one for Bailey. She also tips her head up when she sees the napkin coming. 

As for the water dish... she too only gets half of what she drinks. For some unkown reason, she likes to wipe the rest off on my hubby's leg. Can't begin to tell you how much he loves that! lol


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is a picture of Bailey waiting to be released so he can eat dinner. Major drool!



Sorry it's sideways..... Can't figure out how to fix that!


----------

